# Willy Jack???



## legalize_freedom (Nov 24, 2009)

Anybody know whatever happened to willy jack seeds??  He was around ohhh 7 yrs ago maybe, he used to sell knockoffs of everyone elses genetics.  Advertised in Heads Magazine (whatever happened to that 2?)  Had a Dali' picture for his logo, anyone know what happened with these???  Just curious, I never used his gear, but always wondered because he was cheaper than everyone else.  I just realized I had not seen anything, advertised or heard of anyone talking of his gear. So whats the scoop???


----------

